# Update on potty



## Ricco'sMommy (Nov 22, 2013)

Since Ive been away Ive instilled a few new ideas for Ricco. One he is now not at the back door he is tied to a lead that goes under my front door and into my living room. Now I can allow him to have family time while still being tied {so we have NO oopsies} He has enough lead into the room to be apart of the family,play with the baby and still eat/drink and lay down. Also I can now be the one to let him out to potty  All I have to do is open my door and let him go out side. Hes in the front yard so I can watch him from my chair while caring for the baby. He has done so well with this. 2 weeks now and no oops in the floor, even when I walk off. 

I love this. He can now actually be OUT of a kennel for a good part of the day and still get love from all of us. Im still doing the up time for work hours and bed to teach him there are times when kennel is needed. hes also stopped crying when we are out of sight. 

Ricco has come such a long way in just a few weeks. hes learning very fast. Now I know we will have a few set backs...Im just so happy he can be out of a locked up kennel with out accidents and part of our family. No stress for Mommy and more fun for him <3


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

It sounds like Ricco has made good progress and that you have found strategies that allow him to be included and at the same time help prevent accidents. Wonderful!


----------



## Ricco'sMommy (Nov 22, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> It sounds like Ricco has made good progress and that you have found strategies that allow him to be included and at the same time help prevent accidents. Wonderful!


Yes :biggrin1: I can actively allow him to go potty MORE so we have LESS inside oops. And he really enjoys the freedom out side to run around. He has a 35 foot lead, on the ground not a wire runner. I removed all catches he could get hung on. Only thing left is a huge tree he might go around. But he has a reg collar on not a choker so if he gets stuck it wont gag him. Plus i can see him from my window to make sure other dogs and things dont bother him.

Only thing we work on now is the whine he does when hes bored. Im getting fun toys he can solo play with as well as some his 6 mo old baby human brother can play with.

Even better is Ricco can reach the bouncy chair Quinn {the 6 mo old} sits in. So they can touch but not hurt each other {like toppling over the chair or tangled} Quinn loves Ricco and Ricco assumes Quinn is HIS baby lol. Works perfect for Mommy.

Our only other issue is visits from my friend who owns a golden lab mix. Ricco seems to want to be mean to her. Shes gentle even when he gets mean and snips. Oddly he does great away from HIS home turf and plays with dogs, just seems his home is off limits. Not sure on how to curb that one but the visits are not offten so if any thing we can keep them apart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricco'sMommy said:


> Yes :biggrin1: I can actively allow him to go potty MORE so we have LESS inside oops. And he really enjoys the freedom out side to run around. He has a 35 foot lead, on the ground not a wire runner. I removed all catches he could get hung on. Only thing left is a huge tree he might go around. But he has a reg collar on not a choker so if he gets stuck it wont gag him. Plus i can see him from my window to make sure other dogs and things dont bother him.
> 
> Only thing we work on now is the whine he does when hes bored. Im getting fun toys he can solo play with as well as some his 6 mo old baby human brother can play with.
> 
> ...


Well, it sounds like his terrier side is coming out, and he's being a little territorial, probably ESPECIALLY because of the baby. It's his house, so as long as he's pleasant with dogs in other settings, I'd just either supervise them carefully and/or separate them when the other dog comes over.

Actually, if all he does is snip at the other dog, and leaves her alone if she backs off, he should be allowed to say "leave me alone". We don't all have to be friends with everyone.


----------



## Ricco'sMommy (Nov 22, 2013)

krandall said:


> Well, it sounds like his terrier side is coming out, and he's being a little territorial, probably ESPECIALLY because of the baby. It's his house, so as long as he's pleasant with dogs in other settings, I'd just either supervise them carefully and/or separate them when the other dog comes over.
> 
> Actually, if all he does is snip at the other dog, and leaves her alone if she backs off, he should be allowed to say "leave me alone". We don't all have to be friends with everyone.


Lol hes such a brat some times! Ricco loves to go visit his pals on the farm but when the Golden is here....the brat shows. She does back down and he runs to me or Quinn like MINE!!! Its funny to see him yell at a dog 4x his size and HER run off.

He also now "tells" Grama {my mom} all about how upset he is that she touches HIS baby. She holds Quinn and looks down at Ricco saying " What Im allowed to cuddle too.." and he dances around her barking. She puts Quinn down and loves on him once hes settled. I now wonder if he thinks its a game


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hooray for Ricco*

That is a great idea to work with Ricco ! It is always less stressful for you and your dog working together. &#128077;


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

As far as grandmas go dogs can be jealous of babies too . They want attention from grandma too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

